# aufnehmen



## GErD (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade versucht mit KRec Sound über ein Micro aufzunehmen. Klappt irgendwie nicht. Ich hab dann mal versucht so einen Aufnahmepegel-Anzeiger zu starten => ich soll esd starten => fehlermedlung: audio_alsa: no cards found! 
Weiß jemand was da der Fehler ist?
(Hab SuSE 8.2 mit kernel 2.4.22)


----------



## harriw (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !

Versuch doch mal einen "lsmod"(einfach so eingeben) .
Sollte deine Soundkarte korrekt installiert sein , so müssten module aufgelistet sein , deren Name auf deine Soundkarten hinweisen.


Übrigens welche Distribution verwendest du 

Gruß harri


----------

